# Heart rate question



## nickhd (26 Mar 2009)

I am taking the physical test in exactly a week.  I want to know what is the maximum bpm or percentage I can go to pass.  I just calculated that 90% of my max bpm would be 197.5 bpm.  Can I go as far as 90% during the test?


----------



## geo (26 Mar 2009)

During the test?
Unless you are doing the step test, the sky is the limit - so long as you are still standing at the end.

It only has to be "acceptable" at the beginning


----------



## nickhd (26 Mar 2009)

Are you serious?  Cuz I've been reading a lot of persons who said they stop you if it rises too much! 

edit : oh my mistake, I read too fast.  I am doing the step test.


----------



## geo (26 Mar 2009)

Doing the step test, you are checked before moving to the next level OR if you demonstrate having problems.
Doing the Shuttle run / "beep" test, you are only tested at the very beginning - before they allow you to proceed.

Note that the shuttle run is done in groups.... the step test is done, one at a time.
too much time would be lost testing HRs at every level


----------



## nickhd (26 Mar 2009)

Yeah, that's the problem, since I am doing the step test, they'll have plenty of time to check out my heart rate!!  That's why I want to know if mine is too high right now...


----------



## geo (26 Mar 2009)

You can do a search on the Step test.... been discussed extensively


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Mar 2009)

Again the most qualified people to answer your concerns are those working in your friendly neighbourhood recruiting centre.


----------



## walkhard (27 Mar 2009)

i thought the steptest/shuttlerun were done at BMQ? Unless you're posting from there.


----------



## psychedelics07 (27 Mar 2009)

I believe Reserves/Co-ops do the physical test prior to being enrolled.  Correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## walkhard (27 Mar 2009)

ahh good call


----------



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2009)

rjr said:
			
		

> I believe Reserves/Co-ops do the physical test prior to being enrolled.  Correct me if I am wrong...



Yes; as so many topics have already stated, you are correct.


----------

